# El Salto del Fraile



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

Han pasado muchas lunas desde la tarde del 17 de octubre de 1760 en que Panchito,el fraile mulato dominico recoleto se arrojara en èste lugar,al ser separado de su amada Clara,hija del Marqués de Sarria y Molina. Mientras el joven fraile daba su salto suicida,la amada Clara,se arrojaba desde la proa del barco que la alejaba de Lima. Queda como mudo testigo,el lugar llamado El Salto del Fraile :


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hace algún tiempo me topé con la historia, pero no decía nada de un mulato.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

se sigue representado el salto de Panxo o ya fue?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

T bonito el lugar pero no tan verde.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^es la Herradura, impensable e inimaginable verlo verde!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

pacolam said:


> ^^^^es la Herradura, impensable e inimaginable verlo verde!


Que pena


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

lo que si se es que el color del mar es hermoso por ahi,claro cuando hay sol.Por Miraflores tiene otro color.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Toda una historia tán romantica y tragica, asi es que de verdad que un fraile se lanzo al mar de ahi?, Yo ni sabia.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

libidito said:


> Que pena


Hombre, que hayan más áreas verdes en las zonas urbanas, chévere.Pero en los dunas no lo veo normal y no me da pena.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Toda una historia tán romantica y tragica, asi es que de verdad que un fraile se lanzo al mar de ahi?, Yo ni sabia.


La historia que yo sabía era que el gil se cayó al querer ver más de cerca el barco en donde se iba su amada, y bueno, no se percató d elo peligrooso que era estar tan al borde y se sacó la ñoña para luego mancar ahogado, y sobre la wevona, creo que ni se dio cuenta que este pata se había caído, pero igual se fue triste...


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Que bonito se ven nuestros banners


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Juan1912 said:


> La historia que yo sabía era que el gil se cayó al querer ver más de cerca el barco en donde se iba su amada, y bueno, no se percató d elo peligrooso que era estar tan al borde y se sacó la ñoña para luego mancar ahogado, y sobre la wevona, creo que ni se dio cuenta que este pata se había caído, pero igual se fue triste...



que triste historia d´amour, tan triste como el paisaje que al menos en las fotos se ve: desertico !!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> La historia que yo sabía era que el gil se cayó al querer ver más de cerca el barco en donde se iba su amada, y bueno, no se percató d elo peligrooso que era estar tan al borde y se sacó la ñoña para luego mancar ahogado, y sobre la wevona, creo que ni se dio cuenta que este pata se había caído, pero igual se fue triste...


Yo he oído que se sucidó...por lo menos eso es lo que me contaron en el mismo restaurant.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Sep, yo tambièn me sè la historia con suicidio... Màs romàntico que caerse de gil como dice Juan jajaja.

Bueno traer estas cosas al recuerdo Dodi.... gracias


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

y habrá existido ese fraile?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> La historia que yo sabía era que el gil se cayó al querer ver más de cerca el barco en donde se iba su amada, y bueno, no se percató d elo peligrooso que era estar tan al borde y se sacó la ñoña para luego mancar ahogado, y sobre la wevona, creo que ni se dio cuenta que este pata se había caído, pero igual se fue triste...


xD!!! Jajajaja, pobre fraile


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en la pagina oficial www.elsaltodelfraile.com sale la historia mas completa. :scouserd:


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

Dodiperu said:


> Han pasado muchas lunas desde la tarde del 17 de octubre de 1760 en que Panchito,el fraile mulato dominico recoleto se arrojara en èste lugar,al ser separado de su amada Clara,hija del Marqués de Sarria y Molina. Mientras el joven fraile daba su salto suicida,la amada Clara,se arrojaba desde la proa del barco que la alejaba de Lima. Queda como mudo testigo,el lugar llamado El Salto del Fraile :


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No tienen una con un fraile lanzàndose???


----------

